# Brussel Sprouts



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

First for me, pretty good too.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont know why alot of people dont like them. I think they taste perty good wit salt and butter. Gonna have to try and grow me some.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*wondered*

how they grew-look tasty

good job


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*I grew mine in containers*

I tried the same in the fall and grew them in containers - first for me as well. I'm having the last of them for dinner tonight! I think mine would have grown larger if I had put them into a bed.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great job first time or not...

Probably my favorite cold weather crop. They are very underrated, unappreciated IMO.

All of my brussels plants set out last fall survived the winter cold snap in which temps fell to 14 degrees in my area. Very cold hardy...but also very heat intolerant. They are somewhat slow growers and the best way I have found to grow a good crop of them is to start in the fall, and harvest the following spring. A great tasting veggie!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Had some again with our supper tonight. We have maybe 2 gallon bags left. I love 'em!!! Also had some fresh slaw, as we had to pull everything last weekend to make room for the spring garden this week.

Tomatoes are going to be great this year, I believe!!! Also lookin' forward to great meals that include grilled zucchini or fried yellow squash!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I like Brussel Sprout's!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great but what the heck took a white dump on your plate?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

They are great sliced in half, rubbed in olive oil, salt and pepper and grilled. Goes great with a steak and potatoes.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I use to grow them a while back So much better tasting fresh! I just picked the ones off the bottom, and let the plant keep growing, getting taller, and producing more.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I got one plant left, Ill give it a try. Thanks for the tip!!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Tate said:


> They are great sliced in half, rubbed in olive oil, salt and pepper and grilled. Goes great with a steak and potatoes.


Yup, +1. I never cared for them much until I tasted them grilled and stir fried with oil and onions. Even better with a bit of bacon added too. Good Eats for sure.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Had some again tonight with my hog chops. I'm going to miss them when they're gone...


----------

